# What colour horse makeup.?



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

The last pic is of her with black makeup on...sorry about the bad picture lol
these are just showing her face colour


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I didn't realize this was something people did! Makeup on a horse? For what purpose?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Just to make the horses face stand out more 
and to highlight a nice one  same as people really


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Usually i just stick to baby oil, maybe a bit of black on a grey horse.. Ive never used any brownish colours so i cant help you there.

Muck around at home with it and see what looks best


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm yeah  the baby oil does work pretty good


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hmm, i would go with some pink eye shadow and balck eyeliner with some heavy mascara... lipstick might be great too. 
Lol sorry i just had to. 
ive never ever heard of hrose make-up! sounds cool.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

haha you can get it in any tack shop here. Its big for hacking, some breed shows..


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yes pink eyeshadow would suit her colour fine lol....AND MASCARA!!! that would be perfect for her lol  (i am joking here guys)


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

lmfao putting mascara on a hrose would be a challenge


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Is your horse wearing makeup in all of those pictures? I can't really tell a difference between them around her eyes and her mouth. 

I would love to see some "before" (no makeup) and after (fully makeup'd) horses to understand. I think I just can't comprehend putting make up on fur!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Heres a pic of a horse with black makeup on, its been applied around the eyes and smudged out for a natural look. Some may have been applied to the muzzle area, with baby oil or clear makeup over the top.

You can get it in tubs and tubes (easier for eyes) in clear, black, white and chestnut colours. Some use ravels oil. Usually applied around the eyes, muzzle, down the legs. And the white is obviously for white markings, some put a star on a horse with no face markings, even up socks etc..


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Well for my chestnut i stil use black as its easyer to work with. Then i put a bit of baby oil on top just to get the shine  i also use white paste rather than chalk as it again is easyer to work with but for a pinto they have to much white) Remember though baby oil attract dust..

i added a pick of my show pony wearing some.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

See it is all prefrence with people and judges. I find tubes are really hard as they dont give a even coverage and break "all the time" i do it with a tub and cloth. It depends on breeds to, Even if i show my Connemara in PC rings i have to show him natural, mane a certain lenth (not plaited), feathers, no make up ect and he looks amazing natural so feel no presure on having to put mak up on. i do advise it in Open rings though. It is a big thing in Australia, other countries not so much.

Assuming she moves straight and correctly, I would put black polish on her feet rather than clear. its more eye catching, If you trim the hair around the coronet band, it stops you getting black polish on white hairs.

P.S a good shampoo that gets white looking amazing is Konkees klean sheen. You will find it at horseland and saddleword ect.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I swear I have seen horses wearing make-up on US sites... but it's only Aussies that have heard of it or used it... can anyone from any other countries confirm if we are alone in making up our horses??

I would use black on your pretty Tess. Being a bay and white, go with black since her points should be that colour anyway


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

her points are like...a palomino...? but she is a bay pinto 
P.s...in all the pics she is natural...but in the last she is wearing black makeup.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Im from NZ - and yes heaps of showing horses use make up - I would go black myself - apparently baby oil highlight existing shadows only where makeup will create them (Thats not form me but from a showie on another forum...)

You can also use makeup to help highlight there legs as well

The above looks are quite heavy make up wise - (The wet look) you can go more subtle too...

Just FYI if you are showing in pinto classes check the rules as some you are not allowed to use makeup on

heres a coupl of pics of my horse with makeup:

So you can see the legs:


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I use a black makeup then a clear over top (Champion tails brand) and go for the pots....


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I use black chalk on the eyes and muzzle, but only if they already have black there. If they don't then I'll just use baby oil or vasso.
I use white chalk on my greys white socks to highlight them more after I've washed them with purple shampoo. I'll also go over his white face markings too.
I've never used the paste stuff but I'll be getting some of that soon to cover up some scars on my geldings legs. I only ever use make up when there's a presentation class at a gymkhana or in the dressage phase of an ODE or CT or if I'm doing hack classes at an agricultural show.
At the moment he looks like he's wearing gothic black eyeshadow. He used to have the fully black eyes but it's going away.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yes i will check the pinto classess to see if they can wear makeup


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

so i have a jamboree this weekend and i am gonna ask my friend if i can use her black makeup, or clear. will post pics of how she looks


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, learn something new every day. I had heard of people using baby oil to give the face a bit more shine but never heard of actual makeup :shock:.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

serious? GOsh lol 
here are some e







xamples ;;;


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

so i had my jamboree good results too 
i put auto black makeup on her and it really turned out great! i will post some pics when my phone decides to make its bluetooth work ;X


----------

